# Kinda worried.



## 15226 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hiii everyone,I made a post in the general IBS board I think about like two months ago? I mentioned that I had a stomach bug twice, and I was worried because I was still in a lot of pain(well duh, I have IBS but it was pretty bad) and there was a bit of blood in my stool. Well, I had another stomach bug right on Christmas Eve. I went to the ER because I had a high fever, couldn't keep anything down and all that fun stuff. The doctor thought I might of had a appendicitis because of where my pain was, so he did a CAT scan which showed that everything was fine. I was sent home with some medicine(Levsin and Phenegran) and a follow up appointment with my doctor. I have been feeling tiredish and run down, plus I still have one swollen gland under my arm, but my doc said that was normal.Anyway, I asked him for a prescription of Levsin, since it really helped with my pain, and my cramping than my usual abdominal pain med(Robinul) and he also gave me Zofran since I have been struggling with feeling sick ever since that bug, and Phenegran makes me feel too weird. Anyway, my IBS has just been....my IBS. Still in pain, bloating, constipation, the normal stuff. Except I have been able to go to the bathroom on my own more(no enemas or anything) ever since these episodes. Well, for the past week and a half I have been having some weird stuff happen. Sorry for the explanation, it's pretty gross. Every time I go to the bathroom, its hard to do but I can usually do it, and most of the stool is really dark, but I understand Levsin and stuff can cause constipation(can't say I need anymore help with that lol), so no worries there. But this weird white stuff that comes out. I would say its mucus, but its not runny or mucusy like. Its just this weird white stuff, that I can't really explain. Sometimes my stool is covered in it. And sometimes my stool is almost white itself, really paleish, with the white stuff on it. Then there is stringy stuff on my stool that is white and actually looks like mucus. Then there is sometimes blood mixed in, but I've just associated that from tearing stuff. I'm sorry I had to explain it like that, haha. Its pretty nasty for me too, lol. A few nights ago I had a horrible time going, and had to use a enema. The stool was just realllly dark. But I went tonight, and even tho it was easier, half of it was dark, half of it was the weird white stuff and such. I can't say I've been in any worse pain or been feeling more icky than I usually am. But I'm still concerned, and I want to see my doctor asap. I could go tomorrow since they're open in the morning, but I'm a lazy teenager and I like to sleep in, so meh.  If that's the case, the earliest I can get in is Monday. I guess I just need reassurance at the mo. Is it worth seeing a doctor? The only things I have been doing differently are eating that new Kraft LiveActive Cheese stuff (the live culture stuff, I think thats what its called. i realllly love it, btw.), drinking Ensure, and taking more Zofran than I was. Can this be causing any of my symptoms?Anywaaaay, thank you for the help.


----------



## anna8214 (Jan 26, 2008)

I'd go to the dr. asap. If there is blood on the outside of your stool it could be the result of internal hemorrhoids but it could also point to something other than IBS and nothing should be internally tearing... And mostly your stool shouldn't be covered in white, ever. Sometimes I've experienced a mucus ... gross.. which I reported to my doctor as well.. but if it's a pale stool ... something you should definitely talk about and those are pretty specific symptoms so maybe the dr. will know just how to help. Just don't put it off.. it's not worth it. And I've called the Dr.s office before and spoken with the dr. before hand to see if he thinks it's worth it that I come in. My mom is a nurse and assures me that it's totally acceptable. Good luck and hope you feel better!


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

i would run to the er..seems to me if your stool is darker than it usually is there could be some blood in it..you could be really sicka freind from work was constipated alot and they found out she had stomach cancer,im not saying that is what you have,but i wouldnt take any chances if i were you


----------

